

Ask HN: Do you think the world is really overpopulated? - bryan1

I'm watching YouTube in Google Maps, and I conclude that the kindergarten rhyme is correct. "it's a small world after all."<p>Which kept me thinking, are we overpopulated enough? Because<p>- I see places that needs improving, and the earth definitely needs our technology, to manage and improve it's resources, in areas of farming, biology, food, distribution, livelihood and even on the common streets.<p>If we are overpopulated, then we need to improve people's education, in a manner that they are provoked to improve things, using technology, etc.. Then if they are distributed on different areas, they can do their thing, use technology and systems to improve the earth.<p>This we're just some thoughts I have, some puzzle, etc.. anything goes, but if you have some comments, feel free to say, it matters a lot to me...
======
bryan1
If there's anything needs to be improve on the earth, it's the design and
usability of the environment.

Like we don't see the synthesis between structures and plants, we don't see
systems that improve the life of the plants synthesized on human structures,
thus we can't sustain them on the penthouses of our buildings because as
simple as giving them water systematically is not designed, thus people water
the plants manually, which is not sustainable..

------
bgnm2000
In my opinion, the world is not over populated - that in itself is just wrong.
I say this because we're screwing up the planet in all sorts of ways, the
population size itself, only increases the speed at which we accomplish that.

That said, we don't have any real form of population control besides natural
disasters. Which isn't really effective in the long run.

